# Please suggest 2.1 speakers at around 2k



## shade1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi everyone
I am looking to get a good set of speakers for myself.
I have checked some out like
1)Creative sbs a335 
It is very popular on flipkart
2)logitech z313
Other than these please suggest 
I want speakers for my pc and will use them for everything that is games,movies,etc.
I might stretch to about 2.5k if i get a really good deal but otherwise not.


----------



## hitesh (Jan 26, 2014)

Edifier M1380 would be my recommendation


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2014)

Philips 5.1 Speaker System, Buy DSP 30U Speaker India


----------



## shade1 (Jan 26, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Philips 5.1 Speaker System, Buy DSP 30U Speaker India



Thanks for giving that deal but i don't really want a 5.1 speaker set up.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 27, 2014)

shade1 said:


> Thanks for giving that deal but i don't really want a 5.1 speaker set up.



Just use it as a 2.1 .... instead of a 5.1


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

Both of them are down firing speakers where the sub woofer is not covered at all., this can be a big issue if a rat decides to eat your speaker for dinner.
Grilled speakers are always a safe bet. 
I wish they still sold those old creative inspires which were so good and were also wall mountable.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *Both of them are down firing speakers where the sub woofer is not covered at all., this can be a big issue if a rat decides to eat your speaker for dinner.*
> Grilled speakers are always a safe bet.
> I wish they still sold those old creative inspires which were so good and were also wall mountable.





Logitech Z313 is best as I use them.Good Speakers.


----------



## shade1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> Just use it as a 2.1 .... instead of a 5.1


Okay ,can anyone tell me how these speakers are.I can't find a review of it online,they seem to be the cheapest 5.1 speakers around.How do these philips speakers stack up against creative sbs335 and logitech z313??
Can anyone also tell me the difference between philips dsp 2600 and 30u??
*www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-dsp-2600-51-multimedia/584479?pos=0;113


----------



## mobimonkey (Jan 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Both of them are down firing speakers where the sub woofer is not covered at all., this can be a big issue if a rat decides to eat your speaker for dinner.
> Grilled speakers are always a safe bet.
> I wish they still sold those old creative inspires which were so good and were also wall mountable.



Gollum you are very funny creature


----------



## shade1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I checked out some philips reviews and they seem to have very bad ones.
Which one should i choose out of these three,which one are the best
1)Creative a335
2)Logitech z313
3)Edifier m1380


----------



## hitesh (Jan 28, 2014)

2nd and 3rd are better than the 1st
2nd doesn't have bass control, so it would be complete no-no for me (otherwise it is good)
3rd would be my choice
If you don't mind the absence of bass control, then go for Z313, otherwise M1380


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jan 28, 2014)

Sony srs d4


----------



## shade1 (Feb 2, 2014)

How does the jbl creature 3 stack up against the logitech z313 and creative sbs a335??


----------



## shade1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally went ahead and ordered the fenda f&d f680 .Hope it turns out to be a good decision


----------

